# Work takes too much time



## greyandgreenbean77

I feel like work takes too much time. I can't schedule appts, run errands, and don't have time for my own chores. I am always tired and feel like I can't catch up. I work a regular schedule 9:30am-6pm M-F but it still feels like I never see anything but my cubicle. I don't have a car so I gotta wait/ride my bike and the bus in AZ take a long time. Plus everything is far apart. I know I complain a lot but I don't feel like 8 hours a day is even normal. The hell does a company need so much of my time? I dont mind work, but when i see people i dont want to more than family, friends, or crush thats a problem.

I also wish I got paid more, I think minimum wage should be $15/hr. I make $14/hr with a BS in biochemistry. Companies make too much money to pay us so little. It annoys me.


----------



## Kevin001

This is why I couldn't work full time. I would be burnt out. Major props to everyone here that do work full time. Brave souls.


----------



## Jesuszilla

I agree 100% except I have a car. But work is so long that I am too tired for anything and since everything is only open during the day I can't do doctor appointments or plan any after work activities. Hell I been working up to 10-11 hours a day so I don't even have energy to cook. 

And still living with my mom, I'm still getting whined at that I'm lazy


----------



## fonz

Should see if you can cut back to an earlier finish


----------



## AussiePea

I can't believe that is a legal wage for a full time position. Don't Americans only get 2 or something weeks paid vacation a year or something? 

Your hours aren't ideal, I've always felt that a 8 to 4/5 time is better for an individual as it allows more time for the evening to get things done and run errands, would it be possible to start an hour earlier to finish earlier?


----------



## a degree of freedom

Aint that the truth


----------



## losthismarbles

Hopefully soon robots will take over everything and we can all relax for the rest of our lives.


----------



## fonz

losthismarbles said:


> Hopefully soon robots will take over everything and we can all relax for the rest of our lives.


The hope that this eventuates is the main thing that keeps me going in this life


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

Jesuszilla said:


> I agree 100% except I have a car. But work is so long that I am too tired for anything and since everything is only open during the day I can't do doctor appointments or plan any after work activities. Hell I been working up to 10-11 hours a day so I don't even have energy to cook.
> 
> And still living with my mom, I'm still getting whined at that I'm lazy


Exactly! Right now I'm stuck at my grandpas I'm trying to stay with family so I can pay off my student debt and I put in overtime and I still get oh your lazy from my grandpa. It's so annoying. I even worked all these extra hours for free for my professors in college for research and they tell you it will help you... And my grandpa is like that's your fault. You shouldn't work for free then. And im like they told me it was necessary to get anywhere in my field!!! And I did hardcore work like 25 hour days running PCRs and DNA extractions and making anaerobic media and culture streaking, etc. It was hours of work!

I get you have to pay your dues and I'm like I already freaking did 5 years of university and research should get me above this entry level b******* while baby boomers never even finished college and call us lazy cause we don't want to work insane hour for pennies. I don't get it.


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

AussiePea said:


> I can't believe that is a legal wage for a full time position. Don't Americans only get 2 or something weeks paid vacation a year or something?
> 
> Your hours aren't ideal, I've always felt that a 8 to 4/5 time is better for an individual as it allows more time for the evening to get things done and run errands, would it be possible to start an hour earlier to finish earlier?


At some places yeah. I don't think my job only does 2wks though, I don't know. It's annoying though that we have designated times to go to the bathroom and get in trouble for going too much...like the rules really suck. School sucked but at least you had a little more freedom. And I missed out on getting an earlier shift. Maybe it will switch in the future. They put you where they need you. This is actually a step up from my other job. $13.75/ hr as a hospital lab assistant. I ran back and forth all day dealing with emergency dispenses and samples and answering phones and loading machines all day non stop and my schedule would switch from month to month. At least at this job I know I work M-F. I'd rather work 6-2:30 though. Im def. trying to get certified to be an environmental scientist cause this ish is bananas. And healthcare is so corrupt ESP in the US.


----------



## Blue11

losthismarbles said:


> Hopefully soon robots will take over everything and we can all relax for the rest of our lives.


And I hope we can somehow manage to put food on the table when that time comes :grin2:


----------



## losthismarbles

Blue11 said:


> And I hope we can somehow manage to put food on the table when that time comes :grin2:


Robots will put food on your table.


----------



## visualkeirockstar

I hate being a slave.


----------



## nubly

JD91 said:


> Exactly! Right now I'm stuck at my grandpas I'm trying to stay with family so I can pay off my student debt and I put in overtime and I still get oh your lazy from my grandpa. It's so annoying. I even worked all these extra hours for free for my professors in college for research and they tell you it will help you... And my grandpa is like that's your fault. You shouldn't work for free then. And im like they told me it was necessary to get anywhere in my field!!! And I did hardcore work like 25 hour days running PCRs and DNA extractions and making anaerobic media and culture streaking, etc. It was hours of work!
> 
> I get you have to pay your dues and I'm like I already freaking did 5 years of university and research should get me above this entry level b******* while baby boomers never even finished college and call us lazy cause we don't want to work insane hour for pennies. I don't get it.


The baby boomers you're taking about don't have a biochem degree. Ten years from now you'll be happy you worked so hard.


----------



## whathaveibecome

8 hours a day + 30 min lunch + 30-60 min traveling to work and back + get up 30-60 min earlier + go sleep early so you can get some rest = repeat tmrw
If it only was ONLY ****ing 8 hours, but when you add up all those things it pretty much takes half the day, add 6-8-10 hours of sleep to that and you don't have life outside of work.
Now work 10-12 hours a day plus all those things above and goodbye to your "free time" now you are nothing but somebody's *****.
Now add job stress, not seeing your family, being trapped to one place 8+ hours a day, seeing coworkers that you ****ing hate all day long, every ****ing day, having to ask to use bathroom like you are a ****ing child, lazy, stupid, bosses that have no idea what they are doing but get 4-5 times more money than you etc.
Now imagine doing that 5-6 or even 7 days a week, with 1 week of vacation a year for 40+ ****ing years, no wonder people go on rampage and kill their bosses or other innocent people.
There is only so much that brain can take.

Now you spent your time, your money (for gas, food, etc), your life working but who gives a ****, let me tax the **** out of you, gonna take money out of your paycheck, then gonna tax you again when you buy food, gas, or anything else, because **** you.
Now you finally paid off your mortgage but who gives a ****, I'm still gonna tax the **** out of you and your property.
Oh you paid off your car finally too, still gonna pay taxes for just using it.
You need more money to pay that off, work some more overtime and spend more of your money, food, gas etc so I can tax the **** out of you even more because overtime hours are taxed even more, God forbid you actually getting even 50% of what you deserved.

Now we gonna take money that we taxed the **** out of you for and spend it on more spy equipment and brainwashing so you and your kids can remain our slaves for the rest of your lives.

Now you don't wanna do that?
Good, neither do I, wanna know what my plan is?

I have 2 actually: 

1. save enough money to pay off apartment, work another 1-2 years with minimum expenses and quit job, live as long as I can with savings, hopefully find some online job in meantime if not then **** it, I would rather die than be slave whole ****ing life.

2. save as much money as I can, move to my old country, or some even cheaper country and live of it for years and years.

No I'm not lazy, I'm actually hard working person I just don't wanna spend my whole life doing same **** over and over and over again and being somebody's *****, I would rather die.
I don't care about reputation, money, girls, fame, I just care about my free time, we all have limited time in this world and I wanna spend it my way.

Point is if you hate this system or working, spend your time finding ways to escape it.


----------



## bruised

whathaveibecome said:


> 8 hours a day + 30 min lunch + 30-60 min traveling to work and back + get up 30-60 min earlier + go sleep early so you can get some rest = repeat tmrw
> If it only was ONLY ****ing 8 hours, but when you add up all those things it pretty much takes half the day, add 6-8-10 hours of sleep to that and you don't have life outside of work.
> Now work 10-12 hours a day plus all those things above and goodbye to your "free time" now you are nothing but somebody's *****.
> Now add job stress, not seeing your family, being trapped to one place 8+ hours a day, seeing coworkers that you ****ing hate all day long, every ****ing day, having to ask to use bathroom like you are a ****ing child, lazy, stupid, bosses that have no idea what they are doing but get 4-5 times more money than you etc.
> Now imagine doing that 5-6 or even 7 days a week, with 1 week of vacation a year for 40+ ****ing years, no wonder people go on rampage and kill their bosses or other innocent people.
> There is only so much that brain can take.
> 
> Now you spent your time, your money (for gas, food, etc), your life working but who gives a ****, let me tax the **** out of you, gonna take money out of your paycheck, then gonna tax you again when you buy food, gas, or anything else, because **** you.
> Now you finally paid off your mortgage but who gives a ****, I'm still gonna tax the **** out of you and your property.
> Oh you paid off your car finally too, still gonna pay taxes for just using it.
> You need more money to pay that off, work some more overtime and spend more of your money, food, gas etc so I can tax the **** out of you even more because overtime hours are taxed even more, God forbid you actually getting even 50% of what you deserved.
> 
> Now we gonna take money that we taxed the **** out of you for and spend it on more spy equipment and brainwashing so you and your kids can remain our slaves for the rest of your lives.
> 
> Now you don't wanna do that?
> Good, neither do I, wanna know what my plan is?
> 
> I have 2 actually:
> 
> 1. save enough money to pay off apartment, work another 1-2 years with minimum expenses and quit job, live as long as I can with savings, hopefully find some online job in meantime if not then **** it, I would rather die than be slave whole ****ing life.
> 
> 2. save as much money as I can, move to my old country, or some even cheaper country and live of it for years and years.
> 
> No I'm not lazy, I'm actually hard working person I just don't wanna spend my whole life doing same **** over and over and over again and being somebody's *****, I would rather die.
> I don't care about reputation, money, girls, fame, I just care about my free time, we all have limited time in this world and I wanna spend it my way.
> 
> Point is if you hate this system or working, spend your time finding ways to escape it.


Real talk


----------



## greyandgreenbean77

whathaveibecome said:


> 8 hours a day + 30 min lunch + 30-60 min traveling to work and back + get up 30-60 min earlier + go sleep early so you can get some rest = repeat tmrw
> If it only was ONLY ****ing 8 hours, but when you add up all those things it pretty much takes half the day, add 6-8-10 hours of sleep to that and you don't have life outside of work.
> Now work 10-12 hours a day plus all those things above and goodbye to your "free time" now you are nothing but somebody's *****.
> Now add job stress, not seeing your family, being trapped to one place 8+ hours a day, seeing coworkers that you ****ing hate all day long, every ****ing day, having to ask to use bathroom like you are a ****ing child, lazy, stupid, bosses that have no idea what they are doing but get 4-5 times more money than you etc.
> Now imagine doing that 5-6 or even 7 days a week, with 1 week of vacation a year for 40+ ****ing years, no wonder people go on rampage and kill their bosses or other innocent people.
> There is only so much that brain can take.
> 
> Now you spent your time, your money (for gas, food, etc), your life working but who gives a ****, let me tax the **** out of you, gonna take money out of your paycheck, then gonna tax you again when you buy food, gas, or anything else, because **** you.
> Now you finally paid off your mortgage but who gives a ****, I'm still gonna tax the **** out of you and your property.
> Oh you paid off your car finally too, still gonna pay taxes for just using it.
> You need more money to pay that off, work some more overtime and spend more of your money, food, gas etc so I can tax the **** out of you even more because overtime hours are taxed even more, God forbid you actually getting even 50% of what you deserved.
> 
> Now we gonna take money that we taxed the **** out of you for and spend it on more spy equipment and brainwashing so you and your kids can remain our slaves for the rest of your lives.
> 
> Now you don't wanna do that?
> Good, neither do I, wanna know what my plan is?
> 
> I have 2 actually:
> 
> 1. save enough money to pay off apartment, work another 1-2 years with minimum expenses and quit job, live as long as I can with savings, hopefully find some online job in meantime if not then **** it, I would rather die than be slave whole ****ing life.
> 
> 2. save as much money as I can, move to my old country, or some even cheaper country and live of it for years and years.
> 
> No I'm not lazy, I'm actually hard working person I just don't wanna spend my whole life doing same **** over and over and over again and being somebody's *****, I would rather die.
> I don't care about reputation, money, girls, fame, I just care about my free time, we all have limited time in this world and I wanna spend it my way.
> 
> Point is if you hate this system or working, spend your time finding ways to escape it.


We should be friends I like you. Finally someone who thinks like me. And trust me, I've tried to escape and technically failed. I was gonna build a blog, which I was doing successfully but I stopped for religious reasons/ my own moral issue with selling myself/ becoming a social media sellout. Yeah yeah I know, but it's something I feel bad about. I've brainstormed every possible way out of this craphole and I can't figure out an escape. Trust me I've spent weeks brainstorming and there's just no way to escape. I thought about owning unimproved land and putting a trailer on it. Guess what it's illegal to do that. Camping on your own land is illegal lol, ******* zoning restrictions, also you already said it yourself we are fd with property taxes. Rich people escape to other countries where they don't make you pay that ****, but the thing is America is getting pretty pisses about that so higher tax penalties are issued to people who try to leave.

It's bull**** so much comes out of our checks I mean there are tax refunds but still . My grandpa is like don't you drive on the road and you use public services so you should pay taxes. I get that but man they over do it.

And yeah I'm starting to think kids in this society is a horrible idea. If your working class you're right. They just brainwash kids to be more fodder for the slave market. And college grads are the biggest slaves of all time. We get sold one big lie after another. This damn *** system is a **** bag and they made sure there is no escape. I like what someone else said about it. You climb to the top of the bridge and burn it so no one else can get up. That's exactly what the elite have done. They pay us all just enough to live but not enough to break free and drs and lawyer ... They make sure those ****ers owe so much in student debt that even they can't escape for a long time and even then they pay higher taxes.

The best quote ever. Man was born free but everywhere he is in chains.


----------



## minimized

That's what's so perfect about the system. You're too tired to do anything, so you want to collapse on the couch with your Big Mac and your cable and Internet for a couple of hours before you go back to slave for a pittance you can't even enjoy.

They won't admit it, but this is the new form of slavery. They keep you on your toes, so afraid that you'll cut throats to sell yourself to make someone else rich. Just cogs in the machine, forever indebted to the system. Freedom is an illusion.


----------



## Bunnicula

This subject reminds me of something that makes me cringe when ever I hear it - an adult goes up to a child and then to make conversation asks them what kind of career they want to have when they grow up. 

Completely ignoring that most adults don't even know what the future economy holds for their own jobs, they expect a child to come up with some kind of idealistic life that most likely will not be a reality.


----------



## HannahG

To allow for time for travel and waiting for the bus (which rarely runs) I need 1.5hrs on either side of my shift. So that's 11 hrs a day. I work afternoons (not my choice) so I literally don't have any time to do anything. Everything is closed at night so I can't do groceries or errands. 

Doing errands or appointments before work is nearly impossible. I had to get a jacket dry cleaned (which is a 20 minute walk down the street) and waiting in line was so long... that's the part we can't predict is the way time so I left my apartment an hour earlier than normal (around 12:30pm) and walking to and dealing with the lineup + wait time, It was about 45 minutes then I had apparently just missed the one bus and took the one after (which was 30 minutes later)... good god the entire time was like, 1 hr 15 minutes. To drop off dry cleaning! Never again. I'll wrap that jacket in plastic if it'll save me time...

I really wish I had my driver's license but I can't get behind the wheel of a car. I had it once and it's expired (plus I don't have a car). But I can't drive now. I just can't. My anxiety is so bad with driving (due to various car related near-accidents and being taught how to drive by a raving lunatic). I just can't drive without an anxiety attack...

ANYWAYS, I agree completely, 8hrs a day is way too much anyways. It takes up one's entire day, leaves you exhausted and nothing else gets done. 

I had to work a half shift recently and let me tell you, working 4 hrs - perfect! If I could work 4 hrs and get paid for 8 that would be awesome. Sign me up for that!


----------



## RelinquishedHell

I feel the same way. I remember when I was doing 60+ hours a week along with an hour commute to and from work. I would leave for work at noon and I didn't get home until 3:30am the next morning. I barely even had time to do laundry and dishes, and would only sleep 4-5 hours every night. Sometimes I'd be too stressed to sleep at all and I'd have to endure another 12 hour shift with no sleep. It's gonna happen again soon too :/


----------



## chaosherz

@*whathaveibecome* summed it up. Work sucks. We should be thankful we aren't North Korean or those in places like China, Bangladesh, India... the vast majority of whom effectively are slaves and can barely make ends meet. But the 'system' we are stuck in is just soul-destroying. I know the world needs work to function, I just think it should take up less of our time.

It is ridiculous how some people are essentially forced to work crazy overtime hours by the culture of our society and cpaitalist economies, yet we all have unemployment between 10 and 25% (real, not the fake official figures). The ones who work work too much, yet the ones who are unemployed can't do any of those extra hours because employers don't want to pay them, they just expect their existing employees to do so much overtime for nothing.

I think we should all work only 4 days a week and have 2 months paid annual leave per year. That would be ok. Europeans take on average 6-8 weeks vacation each year, we need that too in the Anglosphere and Asia. We work way too much yet our living standards are no better than Europe i.e. we have nothing to show for all the extra hours we work.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55

Yes. It bothers me I don't get to have a life because of work. We have 5 days work and only 2 days rest. It seems so unjust to me. I hate the system but for some reason we have to just accept it? I hate it. I only work 37 hours a week but I still have barely any time to do anything fun. I just hate it so much.


----------



## huesos

All I can say is: Welcome to the real world.

I see that you subscribe to the labor theory of value, that simply "working hard" warrants a higher wage. I used to, but after having a very rude awakening upon graduating from college, I started to put myself in the shoes of a business owner. In real life, it doesn't matter how hard you've worked if your labor is not valuable, and that's how it should be. Just like consumers want the best quality for the lowest price, so do employers.

Fortunately, you have a biochemistry major, so your earning potential is much greater than mine, because I was stupid and decided to major in history. Most people don't even end up getting a job in the field they studied, so if you decide to look elsewhere, it's nothing to be ashamed of.

Working a 9-5 desk job drains me too, but it's a fact of life most of us need to deal with, unless you want to work part-time or be self-employed.


----------



## Haunty

$14/hr seems quite low for a skilled science job, if that's what you have. I work 9 hours a day minimum, plus at least another hour getting ready for and commuting to work. I don't know how people with families and kids do it, I suppose they have help with their spouse, plus sharing an income. Being single I have to do everything on my own.


----------



## ilsr

It doesn't make sense your grandpa would say these things. After WWII Americans had it easier through the 50's to the 70's. As the corporatism of America grew more corrupt, the U.S. got off the gold standard and fiat currency took over, higher and more taxes followed, ballooning debt started, and wages continued to deflate until the slave wage life today. They make talk about 25c milk those days or whatever, but a million dollars then was like a hundred million today.


----------



## ilsr

Haunty said:


> $14/hr seems quite low for a skilled science job, if that's what you have. I work 9 hours a day minimum, plus at least another hour getting ready for and commuting to work. I don't know how people with families and kids do it, I suppose they have help with their spouse, plus sharing an income. Being single I have to do everything on my own.


That is low for a biochem degree. How laughable career brochures and presentations in school or in the propaganda media still inflate the average wage for college graduates by like 50%. The offshoring and wage deflation really took off after 2000 during Bush's watch. Except it was hushed like the debt when they were still using the word deficit instead. After 2008 then they started talking about debt and offshoring but by then it was far too late.

Are you at least getting company health insurance?


----------



## funnynihilist

With all the technology and resources in America people should be working less and living more comfortably.
The only reason this hasn't happened is greed all around.


----------



## huesos

ilsr said:


> It doesn't make sense your grandpa would say these things. After WWII Americans had it easier through the 50's to the 70's. As the corporatism of America grew more corrupt, the U.S. got off the gold standard and fiat currency took over, higher and more taxes followed, ballooning debt started, and wages continued to deflate until the slave wage life today. They make talk about 25c milk those days or whatever, but a million dollars then was like a hundred million today.


Wages have not deflated, but yes, there are now higher taxes, more regulations, and more debt.


----------

